# Tradimento virtuale



## Old maury (24 Novembre 2008)

Non so se ne avete già parlato in passato.... Secondo voi è da considerare come un tradimento a tutti gli effetti?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Novembre 2008)

maury ha detto:


> Non so se ne avete già parlato in passato.... Secondo voi è da considerare come un tradimento a tutti gli effetti?


 
bella domanda.
Secondo me no, ma ne potremmo parlare per ore....


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> bella domanda.
> Secondo me no, ma ne potremmo parlare per ore....


Se dovessero essere corna tutte quelle che mi sono fatto col pensiero, la testa della mia signora sarebbe una foresta.
Una mandria di bovini si sentirebbe in minoranza.
Penso ci sia un limite dettato non dal mezzo ma comunque dalla profondità del contatto con l'altra/o.
Se il rapporto diventa davvero profondo, beh, a questo punto il dubbio si fa davvero forte.


----------



## MK (24 Novembre 2008)

maury ha detto:


> Non so se ne avete già parlato in passato.... Secondo voi è da considerare come un tradimento a tutti gli effetti?


Cosa intendi per tradimento virtuale?


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Novembre 2008)

maury ha detto:


> Non so se ne avete già parlato in passato.... Secondo voi è da considerare come un tradimento a tutti gli effetti?


 
secondo me dipende. tipo le chat con le web e cose del genere magari un tradimento pieno no, però un sintomo di disagio all'interno della coppia sì


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> secondo me dipende. tipo le chat con le web e cose del genere magari un tradimento pieno no, però un sintomo di disagio all'interno della coppia sì


quoto la tavolozza.
Sempre tradimento è che evidenzia un problema


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *quoto la tavolozza.*
> Sempre tradimento è che evidenzia un problema


----------



## Bruja (24 Novembre 2008)

*maury*



maury ha detto:


> Non so se ne avete già parlato in passato.... Secondo voi è da considerare come un tradimento a tutti gli effetti?


Tecnicamente lo sarebbe pure peggio, se la condivisione è spirituale e complice.
Come sempre però si crede che quello che non é "reale" sia meno grave o possa creare meno problemi... spesso ci si vuole autoilludere per autoassolversi meglio.
Non giudico il tradimento come atto in sé, ma secondo le modalità e anchein questo caso é tradimento, puro e semplice poiché apre all'esterno una condivisione, una complicità ed un feeling che dovrebbere restare nella coppia.
La strada fuori dal tradimento é aprire il dialogo con i partners e informarli che qualcosa non va al punto da essere interessati a terze persone... ma per fare questo pare ci voglia una certa grandezza e statura morale che ha un prezzo che non tutti "vogliono" permettersi.
Bruja


----------



## Old Lineadombra (24 Novembre 2008)

maury ha detto:


> Non so se ne avete già parlato in passato.... Secondo voi è da considerare come un tradimento a tutti gli effetti?


 
Il tradimento virtuale costituisce reato specie  in presenza di telesega.


----------



## brugola (24 Novembre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Il tradimento virtuale costituisce reato specie in presenza di telesega.


se c'è eiaculazione poi è da ergastolo...


----------



## Old Lineadombra (24 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> se c'è eiaculazione poi è da ergastolo...


 













   mi mancavano le tue smartellate!


----------



## brugola (24 Novembre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> mi mancavano le tue smartellate!


idem...


----------



## MK (24 Novembre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Il tradimento virtuale costituisce reato specie in presenza di telesega.


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Novembre 2008)

*Seriamente..*



Lineadombra ha detto:


> Il tradimento virtuale costituisce reato specie in presenza di telesega.


Io invece penso che laddove il rapporto virtuale (che non sfocia quindi in contatto/storia reale/tangibile) si traduca in afflati di pensieri, emozioni, tipo "amor cortese" per intenderci, possa rappresentare anche un tradimento peggiore di quello carnale, in quanto coinvolge una sfera, quella cerebrale, che porta forse ad una "distrazione" maggiore verso il partner che non consumare l'atto e chi si è visto si è visto (nel senso che non stai a scrivere chissà quale sceneggiatura con duemila possibili IPOTESI di sviluppo...)... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ovviamente parlo di rapporti virtuali che abbiano durata nel tempo, non di scambi da chat tipo: "Mi pensi... ma quanto mi pensi?" o "toccati tu che mi tocco anche io"...


----------



## brugola (24 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io invece penso che laddove il rapporto virtuale (che non sfocia quindi in contatto/storia reale/tangibile) si traduca in afflati di pensieri, emozioni, tipo "amor cortese" per intenderci, possa rappresentare anche un tradimento peggiore di quello carnale, in quanto coinvolge una sfera, quella cerebrale, che porta forse ad una "distrazione" maggiore verso il partner che non consumare l'atto e chi si è visto si è visto (nel senso che non stai a scrivere chissà quale sceneggiatura con duemila possibili IPOTESI di sviluppo...)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quoto, ma effettivamente se c'è anche eiaculazione è peggio


----------



## Old maury (24 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tecnicamente lo sarebbe pure peggio, se la condivisione è spirituale e complice.
> Come sempre però si crede che quello che non é "reale" sia meno grave o possa creare meno problemi... spesso ci si vuole autoilludere per autoassolversi meglio.
> Non giudico il tradimento come atto in sé, ma secondo le modalità e anchein questo caso é tradimento, puro e semplice poiché apre all'esterno una condivisione, una complicità ed un feeling che dovrebbere restare nella coppia.
> La strada fuori dal tradimento é aprire il dialogo con i partners e informarli che qualcosa non va al punto da essere interessati a terze persone... ma per fare questo pare ci voglia una certa grandezza e statura morale che ha un prezzo che non tutti "vogliono" permettersi.
> Bruja


 personalmente la penso così anch'io


----------



## MK (24 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ovviamente parlo di rapporti virtuali che abbiano durata nel tempo, non di scambi da chat tipo: "Mi pensi... ma quanto mi pensi?" o *"toccati tu che mi tocco anche io"*...


Ma funziona davvero così?


----------



## Bruja (24 Novembre 2008)

*maury*



maury ha detto:


> personalmente la penso così anch'io


Siamo pensieri ed azioni, e la valenza di entrambi é sempre dovuta alla centrale operativa... la nostra mente.
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma funziona davvero così?


No, non funziona così, ho volutamente banalizzato il discorso...ti assicuro che si può coinvolgere e farsi coinvolgere fino a far sentire quasi tangibile la presenza dell'altro/a...per questo parlavo di coinvolgimento cerebrale "a rischio" di danno quasi maggiore che non il reale...

Tieni anche presente che la componente "fantasy" ha un ruolo primario anche nell'atto sessuale puramente fisico...quindi non vederlo così "ridicolo"...


----------



## MK (24 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> No, non funziona così, ho volutamente banalizzato il discorso...ti assicuro che si può coinvolgere e farsi coinvolgere fino a far sentire quasi tangibile la presenza dell'altro/a...per questo parlavo di coinvolgimento cerebrale "a rischio" di danno quasi maggiore che non il reale...
> 
> Tieni anche presente che la componente "fantasy" ha un ruolo primario anche nell'atto sessuale puramente fisico...quindi non vederlo così "ridicolo"...


Ma con uno sconosciuto/a davvero non riesco a capire come possa funzionare... non volevo ridicolizzare, sorry.


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma con uno sconosciuto/a davvero non riesco a capire come possa funzionare... non volevo ridicolizzare, sorry.


Intanto si parla, come ho precisato, di persone che interagiscono per periodi medio lunghi...il fatto di non conoscersi personalmente (se non magari tramite una qualche immagine scambiata via web o telefonino) consente di proiettare nell'altro/a quello che noi vorremmo trovare di bello, attraente, eccitante....cosa che magari de visu cadrebbe immediatamente perchè il reale...è reale!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Intanto si parla, come ho precisato, di persone che interagiscono per periodi medio lunghi...il fatto di non conoscersi personalmente (se non magari tramite una qualche immagine scambiata via web o telefonino) consente di proiettare nell'altro/a quello che noi vorremmo trovare di bello, attraente, eccitante....cosa che magari de visu cadrebbe immediatamente perchè il reale...è reale!


tristemente vero


----------



## Old Toujours (24 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io invece penso che laddove il rapporto virtuale (che non sfocia quindi in contatto/storia reale/tangibile) si traduca in afflati di pensieri, emozioni, tipo "amor cortese" per intenderci, possa rappresentare anche un tradimento peggiore di quello carnale, in quanto coinvolge una sfera, quella cerebrale, che porta forse ad una "distrazione" maggiore verso il partner che non consumare l'atto e chi si è visto si è visto (nel senso che non stai a scrivere chissà quale sceneggiatura con duemila possibili IPOTESI di sviluppo...)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uhm non so, con il termine virtuale in questo campo ci si riferisce ad immagini ed emozioni che si possono generare, se definissimo questo un tradimento peggiore di quello carnale significherebbe che chi piange per un film d'amore sarebbe da condannare e che chi si eccita con un film porno sia da fucilare ... 

Se non sfocia in contatto e storia reale per me non ha nessun valore.


----------



## brugola (24 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> uhm non so, con il termine virtuale in questo campo ci si riferisce ad immagini ed emozioni che si possono generare, se definissimo questo un tradimento peggiore di quello carnale *significherebbe che chi piange per un film d'amore sarebbe da condannare e che chi si eccita con un film porno sia da fucilare ... *
> 
> Se non sfocia in contatto e storia reale per me non ha nessun valore.


che c'entra tutù.....dall'altra parte del monitor c'è una persona reale, che si paciuga insieme a te


----------



## Old Toujours (24 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> che c'entra tutù.....dall'altra parte del monitor c'è una persona reale, che si paciuga insieme a te


sono sempre immagini ed emozioni ... la differenza è che in un film ti immedesimi senza interagire e nell'altro lo fai ... con i film d'amore o porno ti emozioni e ti paciughi uguale ... ma gli attori non lo sanno...


----------



## brugola (24 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> sono sempre immagini ed emozioni ... la differenza è che in un film ti immedesimi senza interagire e nell'altro lo fai ... con i film d'amore o porno ti emozioni e ti paciughi uguale ... ma gli attori non lo sanno...


 
si ma qui non è un film e chi ti pagiuga dall'altra parte è persona vera che interagisce con te


----------



## Old Toujours (24 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> si ma qui non è un film e chi ti pagiuga dall'altra parte è persona vera che interagisce con te



ribadisco...se non sfocia in contatto reale per me non ha valore, mica dico che deve essere così per tutti ...

se torniamo indietro di un po' di anni non era accettabile neanche che le donne parlassero per strada con altri uomini che non fossero i loro mariti ... in caso contrario erano donne di malaffare ...

secondo me le forme di comunicazioni sono cambiate e questa non è che una delle tante alle quali ci si dovrà abituare ... e non la considero tacciabile o equiparabile ad un tradimento fisico ...


----------



## brugola (24 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> ribadisco...se non sfocia in contatto reale per me non ha valore, mica dico che deve essere così per tutti ...
> 
> se torniamo indietro di un po' di anni non era accettabile neanche che le donne parlassero per strada con altri uomini che non fossero i loro mariti ...
> 
> secondo me le forme di comunicazioni sono cambiate e questa non è che una delle tante alle quali ci si dovrà abituare ... e non la considero tacciabile o equiparabile ad un tradimento fisico ...


quindi se trovi la tua ganza che si fa un raspone davanti alla web cam con un altro nick non ti frega una fava?


----------



## Old Toujours (24 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> quindi se trovi la tua ganza che si fa un raspone davanti alla web cam con un altro nick non ti frega una fava?


se andasse di raspone sarei preoccupato soprattutto per la mia incolumità anale ...


----------



## brugola (24 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> se andasse di raspone sarei preoccupato soprattutto per la mia incolumità anale ...


come dici quando è la donna??
se trovi la tua ganza che si masturba furiosamente davanti al monitor non ti importerebbe una fava?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> come dici quando è la donna??
> se trovi la tua ganza che si masturba furiosamente davanti al monitor non ti importerebbe una fava?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> quindi se trovi *la tua ganza* che *si fa un* *raspone* davanti alla web cam con un altro nick non ti frega una fava?

















ma che amiche hai brugolì?


----------



## Old Toujours (24 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> come dici quando è la donna??
> se trovi la tua ganza che si masturba furiosamente davanti al monitor non ti importerebbe una fava?


Per prima cosa spegnerei il monitor e proseguirei l'opera io ... poi ne parlerei senza però sentirmi per questo tradito ...


----------



## brugola (24 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> Per prima cosa spegnerei il monitor e proseguirei l'opera io ... poi ne parlerei senza però sentirmi per questo tradito ...


mah....


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> Per prima cosa spegnerei il monitor e proseguirei l'opera io ... poi ne parlerei senza però sentirmi per questo tradito ...


col culo degli altri siam tutti finocchi


----------



## Old Toujours (24 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> mah....





Asudem ha detto:


> col culo degli altri siam tutti finocchi


beh .. se non accettate le risposte è inutile che facciate domande


----------



## brugola (24 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> beh .. se non accettate le risposte è inutile che facciate domande


no ci mancherebbe.
ciascuno reagisce come crede.


----------



## Old Toujours (24 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> no ci mancherebbe.
> ciascuno reagisce come crede.


giusto


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> beh .. se non accettate le risposte è inutile che facciate domande


le accetto ma le posso criticare 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ..e non ti saluto più come principino


----------



## Old Toujours (24 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> le accetto ma le posso criticare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahah

certo che puoi farlo ... come posso farlo io con le tue ... 

se tu trovi il tuo lui che si fa una pippa mentre si guarda un porno che gli fai ?

io invece ti bacio istess


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> hahahah
> 
> certo che puoi farlo ... come posso farlo io con le tue ...
> 
> ...


ci resto di merda. Son seria.
Se lo gurdassimo insieme sarebbe meglio no?


----------



## Old Toujours (24 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ci resto di merda. Son seria.
> *Se lo gurdassimo insieme sarebbe meglio no?*


stasera sono un po' stanco, se vuoi domani


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> stasera sono un po' stanco, se vuoi domani


allora posso continuare a masturbarmi da sola ??


----------



## Old Toujours (24 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> allora posso continuare a masturbarmi da sola ??


----------



## brugola (24 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> allora posso continuare a masturbarmi da sola ??


del gonzo che sta dall'altra parte del monitor con la web cam accesa ce ne catafottiamo?


----------



## Old Toujours (24 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> del gonzo che sta dall'altra parte del monitor con la web cam accesa ce ne catafottiamo?


mando io un pm a cornofrancese e gli dico di spegnerla ...


----------



## ranatan (24 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ci resto di merda. Son seria.
> Se lo gurdassimo insieme sarebbe meglio no?


Io sarei molto imbarazzata.
Se invece lo vedessi mezzo nudo davanti a una webcam con dall'altra parte una tizia, ci rimarerei veramente di merda! Lo troverei veramente squallido!


----------



## Mari' (24 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Io sarei molto imbarazzata.
> Se invece lo vedessi mezzo nudo davanti a una webcam *con dall'altra parte una tizia, ci rimarerei veramente di merda! Lo troverei veramente squallido!*



SOLO?


----------



## ranatan (24 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> SOLO?


 Guarda...non lo so...forse penserei a uno scherzo. Mi parrebbe una situazione troppo inverosimile. Un'amicizia virtuale la posso capire...un'affinità mentale. Ne sarei anche parecchio gelosa. Ma il sesso virtuale proprio mi sembra una cosa dell'altro mondo!


----------



## Old Toujours (24 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Io sarei molto imbarazzata.
> Se invece lo vedessi mezzo nudo davanti a una webcam con dall'altra parte una tizia, ci rimarerei veramente di merda! Lo troverei veramente squallido!


ti sentiresti anche tradita ?

non penseresti che al tuo lui manchi qualcosa ed è il caso di parlarne senza fare facce disgustate ?


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> SOLO?


è che Rana è una signora. Io mi incazzerei a bbestia!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> del gonzo che sta dall'altra parte del monitor con la web cam accesa ce ne catafottiamo?


Sinceramente il mio discorso verteva su un tipo di coinvolgimento in cui il sesso virtuale poteva starci come no.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quello che troverei pari al tradimento fisico, se non più grave, è che testa e cuore del/la mio/a partner siano rivolti ad un altra/o...in tal caso il virtuale avrebbe una ricaduta sul reale forse più grave del mero fatto fisico che di per sè potrebbe avvenire per un puro impulso fisico del momento ma non spostare l'attenzione dalla coppia...cosa che invece un'elucubrazione prolungata su un ipotetico e appunto "virtuale" vita con un'altro/a tangibile o meno che sia potrebbe comportare...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> è che Rana è una signora. Io mi incazzerei a bbestia!!!












 Anch'io


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> ti sentiresti anche tradita ?
> 
> non penseresti che al tuo lui manchi qualcosa ed è il caso di parlarne senza fare facce disgustate ?


Dopo ne parlerei, vorrei capire...ma al momento la faccia disgustata mi pare il minimo


----------



## brugola (24 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> ti sentiresti anche tradita ?
> 
> non penseresti che al tuo lui manchi qualcosa ed è il caso di parlarne senza fare facce disgustate ?


prima gli tiro due pappine 
poi parliamo


----------



## Old Toujours (24 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Dopo ne parlerei, vorrei capire...ma al momento la faccia disgustata mi pare il minimo





Brugola ha detto:


> prima gli tiro due pappine
> poi parliamo


possessive e antiche ...


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> possessive e antiche ...


ammetto questo mio limite. La nonna dice sempre che progresso = regresso....


----------



## ranatan (24 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> ti sentiresti anche tradita ?
> 
> non penseresti che al tuo lui manchi qualcosa ed è il caso di parlarne senza fare facce disgustate ?


Se scoprissi una "relazione virtuale" fatta di parole, confessioni, affinità...starei molto male perchè mi sentirei messa da parte e si, mi chiederei subito cosa non va nel rapporto.
Se lo trovassi a fare sesso virtuale invece credo che il disgusto prevarrebbe in quel momento...dai, se ci pensi bene è un'immagine agghiacciante...


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Se scoprissi una "relazione virtuale" fatta di parole, confessioni, affinità...starei molto male perchè mi sentirei messa da parte e si, mi chiederei subito cosa non va nel rapporto.
> Se lo trovassi a fare sesso virtuale invece credo che il disgusto prevarrebbe in quel momento...dai, se ci pensi bene è un'immagine agghiacciante...


+ che agghiacciante direi patetica


----------



## Mari' (24 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Guarda...non lo so...forse penserei a uno scherzo. Mi parrebbe una situazione troppo inverosimile. Un'amicizia virtuale la posso capire...un'affinità mentale. Ne sarei anche parecchio gelosa. Ma il sesso virtuale proprio mi sembra una cosa dell'altro mondo!


a me pare una deformazione mentale ... qualcosa non funziona, o meglio qualcosa funziona troppo nel modo sbagliato


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> Per prima cosa spegnerei il monitor e proseguirei l'opera io ... poi ne parlerei senza però sentirmi per questo tradito ...


non so chi diceva, in metro, che quando cambia il prefisso non è più tradimento...


----------



## Old Toujours (24 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ammetto questo mio limite. La nonna dice sempre che progresso = regresso....


la prossima volta dimmelo con un telex ... 



Ranatan ha detto:


> Se scoprissi una "relazione virtuale" fatta di parole, confessioni, affinità...starei molto male perchè mi sentirei messa da parte e si, mi chiederei subito cosa non va nel rapporto.
> Se lo trovassi a fare sesso virtuale invece credo che il disgusto prevarrebbe in quel momento...dai, se ci pensi bene è un'immagine agghiacciante...


ma perchè messa da parte .. perchè spesso voi donne pretendete di essere l'unico legame tra l'uomo ed il resto dell'universo ?



soleluna80 ha detto:


> + che agghiacciante direi patetica


e se invece patetico fosse il rapporto con la propria partner dal punto di vista sessuale ... a volte si può anche mettere in discussione anche i propri limiti ...sempre se la nonna è d'accordo ..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Guarda...non lo so...forse penserei a uno scherzo. Mi parrebbe una situazione troppo inverosimile. Un'amicizia virtuale la posso capire...un'affinità mentale. Ne sarei anche parecchio gelosa. Ma il sesso virtuale proprio mi sembra una cosa dell'altro mondo!


 
userò un giro di parole:

una pugnetta davanti a un sito porno, sarebbe altrettanto *grave*?


----------



## Old Toujours (24 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> a me pare una *deformazione mentale *... qualcosa non funziona, o meglio qualcosa funziona troppo nel modo sbagliato


esagera mari' ...


----------



## Mari' (24 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> esagera mari' ...


Dici?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   io tendo al classico ...


----------



## Old Toujours (24 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dici?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma secondo me anche il jeans ti dona


----------



## Mari' (24 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> ma secondo me anche il jeans ti dona


Praticamente ci sono nata dentro e, forse ci moriro anche  

	
	
		
		
	


	














Comunque io sono per i 5 sensi: vista, udito, tatto, gusto ed olfatto





  non scherziano ne


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sinceramente il mio discorso verteva su un tipo di coinvolgimento in cui il sesso virtuale poteva starci come no..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quoto. Il coinvolgimento anzi può essere più profondo e più cerebrale anche perchè scevro di sensazioni che il vis à vis può dare..
nel senso che una persona può esporsi e esporre proprie emozioni e vissuto con più franchezza  e meno filtri instaurando un legame che può essere molto forte con chi ha dall'altra parte del monitor.

Sono stata spiegata?? perchè forse risulta un po' confuso..


----------



## Old Toujours (24 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Praticamente ci sono nata dentro e, forse ci moriro anche
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io pure... ed in questo caso leggerei il tradimento ... dietro un monitor no


----------



## brugola (24 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quoto. Il coinvolgimento anzi può essere più profondo e più cerebrale anche perchè scevro di sensazioni che il vis à vis può dare..
> nel senso che una persona può esporsi e esporre proprie emozioni e vissuto con più franchezza e meno filtri instaurando un legame che può essere molto forte con chi ha dall'altra parte del monitor.
> 
> Sono stata spiegata?? perchè forse risulta un po' confuso..


sicuramente
però se anche fosse solo sessuale mi urterebbe uguale.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> sicuramente
> però se anche fosse solo sessuale mi urterebbe uguale.


anche a me..cioè se lo cuccassi nudo davanti alla web veramente..ci resterei proprio male...


----------



## brugola (24 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche a me..cioè se lo cuccassi nudo davanti alla web veramente..ci resterei proprio male...


io sarò obsoleta ma gli tiro due cinquine nel culo che gli rimane il segno 4 gg


----------



## Old Toujours (24 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche a me..cioè se lo cuccassi nudo davanti alla web veramente..ci resterei proprio male...





Brugola ha detto:


> io sarò obsoleta ma gli tiro due cinquine nel culo che gli rimane il segno 4 gg


e ritorniamo all'ordine del giorno allora ... ritenete questo peggio di un tradimento carnale ?


----------



## brugola (24 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> e ritorniamo all'ordine del giorno allora ... ritenete questo peggio di un tradimento carnale ?


ma scusa tu come lo chiami? virtuale ma con eiaculazione?
potrà essere meno grave del beccarlo con un'altra nella tua camera ma mi pare che non si vada molto lontano.


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> e ritorniamo all'ordine del giorno allora ... ritenete questo peggio di un tradimento carnale ?


forse no, peggio no. Ma sarebbe un'enorme delusione ugualmente.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> e ritorniamo all'ordine del giorno allora ... ritenete questo peggio di un tradimento carnale ?


non ho mai detto peggio ma lo riterrei comunque un tradimento.


----------



## Mari' (24 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> io pure... ed in questo caso leggerei il tradimento ... dietro un monitor no


Vabbe' non lo ammazzo, OK  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... pero' un bel paliatone ed un calcio nel culo non glielo toglie nessuno  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   poi lo porto dal medico.


----------



## Minerva (24 Novembre 2008)

un uomo  nudo come un vermetto che si masturba freneticamente davanti ad una web cam mi cala irrimediabilmente , 
non tanto per lo pseudo tradimento quanto per l'enorme senso del ridicolo scaturito da quest'immagine


----------



## brugola (24 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> un uomo nudo come un vermetto che si masturba freneticamente davanti ad una web cam mi cala irrimediabilmente ,
> non tanto per lo pseudo tradimento quanto per l'enorme senso del ridicolo scaturito da quest'immagine


ma come?? non pensi che ci siano delle pecche nel vostro rapporto e che dovete parlarne serenamente?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> un uomo  nudo come un vermetto che si masturba freneticamente davanti ad una web cam mi cala irrimediabilmente ,
> non tanto per lo pseudo tradimento quanto per l'enorme senso del ridicolo scaturito da quest'immagine


e se si masturba freneticamente prima di un rapporto con te??
voglio dire..l'immagine è sempre meschinella 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps. credo di aver scritto una minchiata


----------



## brugola (24 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e se si masturba freneticamente prima di un rapporto con te??
> voglio dire..l'immagine è sempre meschinella


che cavolo di discorso. sarà ben diverso.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> che cavolo di discorso. sarà ben diverso.


avevo aggiunto di avere avuto il sospetto di dire una minchiata...
comunque l'immagine di uno che si smanetta freneticamente non è elegante


----------



## brugola (24 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> avevo aggiunto di avere avuto il sospetto di dire una minchiata...
> comunque l'immagine di uno che si smanetta freneticamente non è elegante


bhè ma se si smanetta davanti a te prima di un rapporto può piacerti o no ma nulla toglie, mentre se si smanetta davanti alla web cam con un'altra è un tantinello diverso 
e che hai detto una minchiata lo hai aggiunto dopo


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> bhè ma se si smanetta davanti a te prima di un rapporto può piacerti o no ma nulla toglie, mentre se si smanetta davanti alla web cam con un'altra è un tantinello diverso
> e che hai detto una minchiata lo hai aggiunto dopo


sì sì...


----------



## Mari' (24 Novembre 2008)

*Mettiamola cosi*



Toujours ha detto:


> e ritorniamo all'ordine del giorno allora ... ritenete questo peggio di un tradimento carnale ?


Donendo scegliere

Preferirei un tradimento carnale, cio' non toglie che resta fedifrago e stron-zo ... perche' quello virtuale resterebbe pur sempre un tradimento quindi fedifrago, ma 3 volte stron-zo ... va meglio?  

	
	
		
		
	


	























   ma che razza di 3D e' questo, mi sto pure ad inca-zzare mo


----------



## brugola (24 Novembre 2008)

*non per insistere ma*



Asudem ha detto:


> sì sì...


concordi bertina?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> concordi bertina?


oh yeah!!


----------



## Old Toujours (24 Novembre 2008)

... ma io non riesco a capire neanche perchè fanno gli uffici con personale misto ... tutte femmine e grembiulino bianco o tutti maschi col grembiulino nero ... ed in fila per tre ... così siamo tutti più tranquilli hi... hi... hi...


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *e se si masturba freneticamente prima di un rapporto con te??*
> voglio dire..l'immagine è sempre meschinella
> 
> 
> ...


Ricorda la canzone...

"quanto è bello u primm'ammore...u secondo è più bello ancor!!"  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















E poi... guadagni in durata (da "Harry ti presento sally")...quindi...de che te lamenti?


----------



## MK (24 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Intanto si parla, come ho precisato, di persone che interagiscono per periodi medio lunghi...il fatto di non conoscersi personalmente (se non magari tramite una qualche immagine scambiata via web o telefonino) consente di proiettare nell'altro/a quello che noi vorremmo trovare di bello, attraente, eccitante....cosa che magari de visu cadrebbe immediatamente perchè il reale...è reale!


Certo certo, lo so che esistono questi modi di comunicare, però boh lo trovo triste...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> mando io un pm a cornofrancese e gli dico di spegnerla ...


eccallà.... ma che c'entro io?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















premesso che è tutto triste
- un raspone davanti ad un porno nn può essere un tradimento, il primo amore nn si scorda mai e una *zaganella* nn ha mai ammazzato nessuno... 
- il sesso virtuale è tradimento (tu sei mia/mio, se godi con un altro/altra nn va bene :0003

	
	
		
		
	


	




- un rapporto mooooolto particolare ma virtuale va valutato, nn si può dire a priori 'è tradimento', magari la persona dall'altra parte del monitor ha delle caratteristiche che nn ci sono nel proprio partner, ma nn per questo deve essere tradimento...


----------



## Bruja (24 Novembre 2008)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> un uomo nudo come un vermetto che si masturba freneticamente davanti ad una web cam mi cala irrimediabilmente ,
> non tanto per lo pseudo tradimento quanto per l'enorme senso del ridicolo scaturito da quest'immagine


In effetti, al di là di quello che possa essere il coinvolgimento personale,  fare sesso in cam credo sia abbastanza spoetizzante oltre che un tantinello ridicolo; credo sia proprio il contrario assoluto della seduzione intrigante.
Bruja


----------



## Old Toujours (24 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> In effetti, al di là di quello che possa essere il coinvolgimento personale,  fare sesso in cam credo sia abbastanza spoetizzante oltre che un tantinello ridicolo; credo sia proprio il contrario assoluto della seduzione intrigante.
> Bruja


.. e invece è leopardiano ed assolvibile cornificare carnalmente il proprio partner dopo essere stati sedotti in maniera intrigante


----------



## Lettrice (25 Novembre 2008)

Il tradimento virtuale e' di una tristezza infinita!


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il tradimento virtuale e' di una tristezza infinita!


 
anche secondo me. Manco le palle x metterti in gioco dal vivo....


----------



## Old belledejour (25 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il tradimento virtuale e' di una tristezza infinita!



In merito all'argomento..

[FONT=&quot]Nessuna moglie, compagna o fidanzata potrà mai scoprire, a meno che siano vere e proprie 007 in erba, se il proprio uomo nasconde nell' armadio qualche scheletro virtuale. Quasi la totalità dei clienti dei siti di camgirl sono sentimentalmente impegnati e lo dicono apertamente senza farne mistero.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot]Se il vostro compagno settimanalmente ritarda soffermandosi più del previsto in ufficio, fatevi coglierle almeno dal tarlo del dubbio: o ha un'amante o è un frequentatore abituale di chat.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Porgete inoltre l'attenzione quando andate a letto e lui rimane alzato. Fatevi un giro ogni tanto con la scusa di bere un sorso d'acqua. Potreste avere delle sorprese. Se non lo trovate davanti alla tv, ma a smanettare davanti al pc, state pur certe che non sta leggendo le notizie sportive o le prime pagine dei giornali. O come dico io porneggia, cioè si fa i giretti sui siti per adulti oppure ha appena chiuso di gran fretta un pvt. Guardatevi sempre attorno e se vedete che ultimamente è passato dal classico fazzoletto a quelli di carta, con la scusa che sono più comodi diffidate: la comodità è direttamente proporzionale al loro utilizzo: qui pippa ci cova... [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]A me è capitato diverse volte di vedermi chiudere in faccia un pvt d’improvviso e al loro ritorno la giustificazione era sempre la stessa: “***** mia moglie!”.[/FONT]​  [/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]Se ultimamente li vedete cambiati, con il sorriso stampato sulle labbra è anche merito nostro, perché proprio grazie al nostro pronto intervento abbiamo contribuito non solo a rendere la loro vita sessuale migliore ma anche la vostra quotidianità più serena. Se prima avevano l'abitudine di chiedervi cose strane e a voi veniva una gran rabbia, perché ad una certa età il "famolo strano" non è cosa da nobildonne, ed oggi se ne stanno buoni sulle loro senza osare richieste strane e gli basta settimanalmente una divaricazione di gambe, voi sotto e lui sopra, non allarmatevi! Perché a certe cose da oggi ci pensiamo noi. [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Siamo qui per questo, per realizzare le loro fantasie. Perché se un uomo ha un desiderio già fa fatica a parlarvene. Se poi conoscendovi, sa già la vostra risposta, la domanda che deve farvela a fare? [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Meglio dunque ripiegare sul fai da te…e ce ne sono più di quanti crediate.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Ho conosciuto un sacco di uomini che venivano con me in privato che mi dicevano: [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]“meglio una bella sega che una scopata fatta male”.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Allora ingenuamente io domandavo:[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]“E con tua moglie come va”, e tutti rispondevano nello stesso modo:[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]“Appunto: meglio una bella sega”.[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]Ecco perché si aggirano tutti quanti per i meandri più torbidi della rete in cerca di un sito internet di camgirl e quando lo trovano si iscrivono e vai di mano![/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Noi non siamo nocive. Siamo l’antidoto dei vostri mali![/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]I vostri uomini ci raggiungono con la facilità di un click: [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]ci guardano...[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]ci studiano.... [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]ci parlano...[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]si confessano...[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]si dichiarano...[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]si sfogano....[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]talvolta si innamorano...[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]e poi si segano....[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]Però una volta disseminato il seme della discordia chiudono e ritornano a casa da voi....[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]                                STRALCIO DA "Diario di una Webcam Girl"[/FONT]​


----------



## Old maury (25 Novembre 2008)

Negli USA imperversano questi siti di chatgirl/men, pare che 80% delle persone abbiano avuto o abbiano attualmente contatti con persone dell'altro sesso. Pare che questo fenomeno sia legato strettamente all'ingresso nelle borsette femminili dei vari "dildo" che, sempre secondo un'inchiesta fatta su donne dai 30 ai 50 anni ne facciano uso il 30-35%


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Novembre 2008)

maury ha detto:


> Negli USA imperversano questi siti di chatgirl/men, pare che 80% delle persone abbiano avuto o abbiano attualmente contatti con persone dell'altro sesso. Pare che questo fenomeno sia legato strettamente all'ingresso nelle borsette femminili dei vari "dildo" che, sempre secondo un'inchiesta fatta su donne dai 30 ai 50 anni ne facciano uso il 30-35%


 
non metto in dubbio la vastità della cosa ma continua a sembrarmi squallido....non è meglio qualvcosa di reale?


----------



## MK (25 Novembre 2008)

maury ha detto:


> Negli USA imperversano questi siti di chatgirl/men, pare che 80% delle persone abbiano avuto o abbiano attualmente contatti con persone dell'altro sesso. *Pare che questo fenomeno sia legato strettamente all'ingresso nelle borsette femminili dei vari "dildo" che, sempre secondo un'inchiesta fatta su donne dai 30 ai 50 anni ne facciano uso il 30-35%*


----------



## Old maury (25 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> non metto in dubbio la vastità della cosa ma continua a sembrarmi squallido....non è meglio qualvcosa di reale?


 Personalmente concordo che è meglio reale....


----------



## MK (25 Novembre 2008)

maury ha detto:


> Personalmente concordo che è meglio reale....


Assolutamente sì.


----------

